# Need help on buiding a Rifle



## S.Turman (Oct 6, 2007)

I want to build a custom 7mm WSM on a Remington action but Remington does not make a 7mm WSM. I was thinking about buying a used Remington rifle just to get the action, so what caliber would I need to buy in order to convert it to a 7 mm WSM? Also, is their any local custom rifle builders in the area to help lead me in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

You're gonna need a short action with magnum bolt face. You'd probably be better off buying a used one online if you want a Non SPS action. I prefer an older model action. They're a couple local builders but none that I'd recommend if you are wanting a true high end custom. You also need to decide which barrel and stock you want. Some barrel manufactures are 6-9 months out right now buy good components and choose a well qualified smith and you will be good to go. Depending on which components you choose you can pretty much dedicate at lease $2k to have one built.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I just had a rifle built by Nathan Chesney of "Hillbilly Rifles". You may want to check with him on the best approach for your build. Good luck, and keep us updated.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I had a LR rifle built by Mickey Coleman in Alabama. He's an old benchrester and the end result is a tackdriver. I got my barrel from Benchmark after doing some checking and the turnaround time was great and it shoots as well or better than my Krieger. They will also fit the barrel to your action and I found their prices very reasonable.
If nothing else, it is worth giving them a call. They have been happy to answer any questions I had and their barrels have a stack of wins to back them up.
If you find the stock setup you want, sending off a barreled action or action is pretty easy and I found faster than turnaround time for the couple of local rifle builders near me in Mobile.


----------



## S.Turman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks. I'm in the process of trying to find a used Remington Model 700 in a 300 WSM action. Then I will order a Bell and Carlson SKU# 1000 --Remington 700 SA, HEAVY BARREL Stock in Olive Green with Black Webbing. Then a 7mm WSM Broughton 5C Barrel and a Jewell Trigger. Hopefully this will be my last rifle. LOL !!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang....aint seen you on here in a month of Sundays brother......PM Splittine and I'm sure he could give you some insight, he's had a couple built.... 300 short mag will be my next rifle, I should have just bought 1 fer me and gave Logan my Steyr instead of getting him a BAR!


----------

